
Ask HN: From IntelliJ (Jetbrains) to VSCode, has anyone done it? - jilles
Hi all,<p>I&#x27;d say the title is pretty self explanatory. For the last few years I have been trying to switch to VSCode. However, I keep on returning to my beloved PyCharm. Did anyone successfully switch from a Jetbrains IDE to VSCode?<p>I&#x27;d love to use an open source editor that I can easily write plug-ins for... but I can&#x27;t seem to get the same level of productivity with it.
======
nicoespeon
Hi!

Yup, I did the switch from Webstorm to VS Code 2 years ago. I missed automated
refactoring features, which are so great in IntelliJ.

But it's getting better, thanks to TS. Also, I was able to implement some
automated refactorings as an extension.

Not sure about Python though, but I'd check for the existing extensions, see
how it goes. The good news is that you could also develop your own plugins, in
JS or in Python (with a server communicating to VS Code editor using the
Language Server Protocol).

------
natalyarostova
I tried, and had the same experience as you. Lots of little things in Pycharm,
like ctrl-clicking into arbitrary libraries and debugging in them, is hard to
give up.

~~~
croh
Agree. Because of that I still use pycharm for python and vscode for
everything else. Default tuning for Autocompletion, PEP8 suggetions, code
jumping just works so well in python.

------
caeril
This is a timely question.

I've just recently switched from IDEA and GoLand to VSCode for Java and Go,
respectively.

Thus far I've taken on the order of a 5% productivity hit, but I'm sure this
will disappear soon as muscle memory is formed. Be sure to remap your keys.
Ctrl+W was critical for my use-case, as VSCode does approximately the same
thing with Shift+Alt+(+/-)

------
varbhat
Try Emacs once.

It is Open Source. It supports Python very well. It is true extensible
Editor(Elisp is Lisp which is easily extensible. there are also tons of good
extensions available).

------
deepdmistry
I was able to switch to vscode from webstorm recently, this was mostly due to
incorrect ctrl click navigation in my webstorm project.

One thing i miss is the version ctrl and diffing tools of webstorm

~~~
nanagojo
The merge conflict tool in Intellij should really be a product on its own.
It's the best IMO

------
topka
What kind of plugins would you need for PyCharm? It has quite a lot of them
and you can write yours (well, yes, in Java).

Also PyCharm is quite significantly an OSS, actually.

------
giantg2
I didn't use PyCharm. I used VSCode from the start. I'm happy with it, but I
don't have anything to compare it with.

